# Any groups in the Lowell Area



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

For days i have been looking for a support group for General anxiety/derpession with NO luck. I have called alot of places hospitals nearby and i keep coming to a deadend. I dont understand if so many of us have this disorder why is there no resources for us.. besides self help books or online stuff. What ever happen to the personal touch??

SO if anyone knows of any please let me know. :hide


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

*Lowell Area*

never heard of Lowell,whats your 20?location


----------



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

*never heard of Lowell*

Lowell Is North of Boston Mass :fall


----------

